

Kagan and the triumph of WASP culture - DanielBMarkham
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/commentary/la-oe-rodriguez-wasps-20100517,0,5584536.column

======
DanielBMarkham
A companion piece to the death of WASPs piece we had on here a few days ago

